# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Neden Yahudileri seçti

## bozok

*Neden Yahudileri seçti*



*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*22 Haziran 2009* 



*Tarihçiler, Hitler'in yaklaşık 6 milyon insanı katletmesine neden olan büyük Yahudi düşmanlığının altındaki nedeni bulmak için yıllardır araştırmalar yapıyor. Birkaç teori oldukça popüler. şimdi ise saygın tarihçi Ralf-George Reuth, yeni bir tez ortaya attı.*


*Büyük nefretten insanlık suçuna*




Buna göre Hitler, Yahudileri, Alman ekonomisinin çöküşünden ve Rusya'daki Bolşevik devriminden sorumlu tuttuğu için, iktidara gelince, onları bir numaralı hedef olarak seçti. 

Eski teoriye göre, Hitler'in içindeki anti-semitizm duyguları, 1914'te, Viyana'nın arka sokaklarında yeşermişti. Oralarda gördüğü, saçları iki yandan örgülü, uzun siyah paltolu aşırı dinci Yahudiler'e karşı antipatisi düşmanlığa dönüşmüştü. 

Bir başka teoriye göre de, annesi Yahudi bir doktorun ellerinde ölmüştü. 

Ancak tarihçi Ralf-George Reuth'in yeni tezine göre Hitler, Yahudileri, 1. Dünya Savaşı'ndan sonra çöken alman ekonomisinden sorumlu tuttuğu için Yahudi nefreti en uç noktaya kadar gelişti. O dönemlde, Alman ekonomisinde büyük ağırlığı olan Yahudi işadamları, borsayı yönlendirecek kadar güçlüydüler. Ayrıca Alman bankalarının yüzde 50'sinin ve Alman gazetelerinin yüzde 80'inin sahipleri Yahudi kökenliydi. 

1. Dünya Savaşı'nın Avrupa ülkelerinin ekonomisine getirdiği yıkımı, Almanya'nın daha ağır hissettiğine inanan Hitler'in, yahudileri Alman ekonomisinin çöküşünden sorumlu tutan söylemleri, özellikle orta sınıf ve alt gelir grubundaki Almanlar arasında kısa sürede geniş yankı buldu. Hitler'in, birkaç patatese muhtaç hale gelen Alman ailelerini gördükçe, Yahudi nefretinin nasıl büyüdüğünü, yakın çevresine anlattığı da bu yakın çevresindeki insanların yazışma ve günlüklerinde de yer aldığı belirtiliyor.

Rusya'daki Bolşevik devriminin, Alman ekonomisini iyce çökerttiğine inanan Hitler, Lenin'in de* "çeyrek Yahudi"* olduğunu söylediği biliniyor. 

üçüncü Reich'in propaganda dehası Josef Goebbels hakkında yazdığı kitapla tüm dünyada adını duyuran tarihçi Ralf-George Reuth'e göre Hitler, o günlerde Almanların çektikleri tüm yoksulluk ve acılar, Yahudi işadamları ve Bolşevik Yahudiler yüzündendi.

...

----------


## bozok

*şaşırtan "ölüm ağı"*

**

*hurriyet.com.tr / 22 Haziran 2009*


*Nazi Almanyası'nın Avrupa'da kurduğu "ölüm ağı" ile ilgili araştırmanın sonuçları tarihçileri şaşırttı. "ülüm ağı" sanılandan çok daha geniş olduğu ortaya çıktı. 5 bin kadar sanılan ölüm kamplarının sayısının 20 bin olduğu anlaşıldı.*


ABD'de yayımlanan ilk "ölüm kampları ansiklopedisi", Nazi rejiminin bütün Avrupa'da *20 bin noktada tutuklama ve toplama kampı* kurduğunu gösterdi.

Washington Soykırım Müzesi tarihçilerinin, "Kamplar ve Gettolar Ansiklopedisi, 1933-1945" adlı kitabı hazırlamaya başlarken, *Avrupa'da 5 ila 7 bin kamp kurulmuş olduğunu tahmin ettikleri belirtildi.*


*BEKLENMEDİK BİR RAKAM üIKTI*

Ansiklopediyi hazırlayan ekipten Geoffrey Megargee, AFP muhabirine, "*Ama beklemediğimiz bir rakam ortaya çıktı. Araştırma ilerledikçe sayı gittikçe arttı ve 20 bine yaklaştı"* dedi.

7 ciltlik eserin 1700 sayfalık ilk cildinin girişinde, Hitler'in 1933'te iktidara gelmesinden hemen sonra Almanya'da kurulan 100 kadar kampa "rejim düşmanlarının doldurulduğu" belirtiliyor.


*NAZİLERLE İşBİRLİğİ YAPAN HER üLKE KAMPLAR KURMUş*

İkinci dünya savaşı sona erdiğinde, ölüm şebekesi bütün Avrupa'ya yayılmıştı. Ansiklopediye göre, Nazilerle işbirliği yapan "Fransa'dan Romanya'ya, Norveç'ten İtalya'ya kadar" bütün ülkeler, kendi ölüm kamplarını kurmakta gecikmedi.

Toplama kampları sistemi, bugünkü Polonya'da kurulan Auschwitz-Birkenau temerküz kampıyla zirve yaptı. Sadece bu kampta, 1,1 milyon kişi gaz odalarında öldürüldü.

Ansiklopediye göre, Naziler 12 yıllık iktidarları sırasında, "*ölüm merkezleri, gettolar, çalışma kampları, savaş esiri kampları, ötanazi merkezleri, cezaevleri ve benzeri*" tesisler kurdu.

*NAZİ ZULüM SİSTEMİNİ ANLATAN EN KAPSAMLI YAYIN*

Ansiklopedide 6 milyon Yahudinin yanı sıra 200 bin üingene, 200 bin sakat insan ile eşcinseller, direnişçiler, savaş esirleri, komünistler ve diğerlerinin katledilişiyle ilgili ayrıntılar veriliyor.

ünsözünü Nobel barış ödülü sahibi Elie Wiesel'in kaleme aldığı ansiklopedinin, Nazi zulüm sistemini anlatan en kapsamlı yayın olduğu, diğer 6 cildin 2018'e kadar yayımlanacağı belirtildi.

Washington Soykırım Müzesi araştırmacılarının 9 yıldır proje üzerinde çalıştığı, çalışmaya birçok ülkeden yüzlerce araştırmacının destek verdiği kaydedildi. 

...

----------

